# plow insurance in RI



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey All,
Just wanted to see what the rest of you snow removal experts in little Rhody are using for plow insurance?
Who are you using, and how much are you paying for what kind of coverage?


----------



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

Anybody? I am really not happy with the prices I have been getting. Can anyone recommend a good priced insurance agent in RI?


----------



## VisionLandscape (Oct 30, 2011)

I am in RI also did you have any luck?


----------



## htmsupply (Oct 3, 2009)

i use johnston ins. mark rotundo i don't have thier # with me but they are on hartford ave in johnston


----------

